# Hot Water Heater By-pass?



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an 28KRS and am in the process of winterizing. Guess I might want to hurry as snow is predicted next week here in Helena, Montana. After reading the manual, I promptly went down to the local Keystone dealer (not an Outback dealer though) and bought a permanent hot water heater by-pass kit to install. With a fair amount of struggle







, I finally got the cover under the sofa out so I could look at the back side of the water tank. I found what I believe are the "in" and "out" of the tank and discovered a single valve already on one of them. This has perfectly confused me and I am wondering if this is a bypass for the tank that will suffice... and if I should return the one I purchased







? I appreciate any help on this question and any other specific tips that aren't covered elsewhere.

Hope you have and outstanding day!










Tripp Hammer


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The one valve will by pass the water from the gozinta line to the gozouta line. All that will be needed after that is for you to remove the plug from the front side of the hot water tank and drain the water. You should be all set.

Eric


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Take the bought one back!!!

That one valve is all you need. Outbacks come with them preinstalled.

Maybe you can exchange it for the permanent winterization kit that mounts at the water pump.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Steve..your avatar is great!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You only need one manual valve because the tank inlet and outlets have check valves in them. So they only let cold water in the cold side and no hot water can push back into the cold water inlet. The outlet only lets hot water out and will not allow water to back flow into the tank.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info!







I'm now winterized... and it's snowing out tonight! Hoping that they'll take the kit back... however not sure what you are meaning about a "permanent" winterization kit Steve. Could you explain a bit more?

Tripp


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> Thanks for all of the info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a linkto a kit or you can just buy a flex faucet hose for under $3 that does the same thing, you just need to remove the existing hose on the pump and put the faucet hose on to winterize.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You only need one manual valve because the tank inlet and outlets have check valves in them. So they only let cold water in the cold side and no hot water can push back into the cold water inlet. The outlet only lets hot water out and will not allow water to back flow into the tank.


You're the man, Andy... On Saturday, I stared at that valve and couldn't figure out how one valve will bypass the entire heater. I kept thinking it would back fill the heater with pink stuff. Well, the manual says to flip the valve and you'd be all set. I did that, expecting that I would be cleaning pink stuff off the side of the RQS. It worked like a charm, and I too have to return a heater bypass kit that I thought I would need.
Kevin


----------

